# Filter Screen for Fry?



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

yes.



Acro said:


> I just added some Fancy Guppies and White Cloud Mountain Minnows to my 29 gallon aquarium. They are the only inhabitants besides Ramshorn snails and plants. I'm hoping they will breed and I was wondering . . .
> 
> Do I need a cover for my filter's intake, to prevent fry from being sucked up?
> 
> ...


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

There are many DIY hacks for this...
You can add a sponge from a sponge filter over the intake with a rubber band, or use pantyhose. There are also special pre filters made just for this purpose: http://m.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21426


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Super cool . . . Thanks you two!

Is there a superior choice compared to the others? Or simply, one you favor?




.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

A sponge has a bit larger surface area so it doesn't clog up as fast. Also the suction is spread over a larger area so it is less likely to suck fry stuck on the mesh.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Gold.


Is there a sponge that will fit the fluval best? Or can any sponge filter sponge be jammed on there?


.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For ease of getting the sponge on and off, I like to just force a knife or scissors down into the sponge so that there is a slit big enough to slip over the intake without the current end. The end is kind of big and not needed when you have a sponge added. 
Reason I like ease is that the sponge is very likely to need squeezed out far more often than the provided screen. 
Another method that works if it just fro temporary use, is wedding veil (tulle). It is super cheap and handy for all kinds of other stuff so I cheap some on hand. If I'm using a setup for a short time where appearance is not a factor, I just wrap a bit over the strainer and tie it. That makes it easy to place and also easy to remove. Maybe costs a dollar or so for a running yard which may be 3 feet wide?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Perfect!

Thanks!!! 



.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been running all my hobs with foam on the intake these last few months (found a pile of old sponges in a sales bin), it is just so much less work to just grab the sponge and wring it out during water changes.
The media in the hob stays clean and I never have to upset the bacteria culture inside.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

This online store is selling special intake filter sponges.

Intake Sponges | Aquarium Co-Op


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Nordic said:


> I've been running all my hobs with foam on the intake these last few months (found a pile of old sponges in a sales bin), it is just so much less work to just grab the sponge and wring it out during water changes.The media in the hob stays clean and I never have to upset the bacteria culture inside.


That sounds fantastic, thanks for the review on how it's working for you!



GrampsGrunge said:


> This online store is selling special intake filter sponges.
> Intake Sponges | Aquarium Co-Op


Thank you for the link! 




.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I use pond filter sponges I get from Home Depot . They are 2 for like $10.00 . They stretch to fit some or rubber band if too big .

Beckett Replacement Filter Pads (2-Pack)-RFPGHD - The Home Depot


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I just use regular filter foam left over and cut it into a 'sock' that fits completely over the intake (great for tank with fry, shrimp/shrimplets, and bettas)





Works great. I have a LOT of white cloud fry in this tank now because they didn't get sucked in and turned into pâté by the impeller.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Naah, quite large fish make it past the impeller more often than not. I started using the foam as I got tired of having to take danios out of the hob filter... I use quite large foam bits, so they don't clog up externally... plus the fish pick at whatever gets sucked against the foam, all day.


----------



## zackariah (Jan 17, 2013)

Another benefit of a sponge filter, especially larger ones, is they trap bigger debris from entering the filter extending cleaning time and act as extra surface area for bio filtration. Only draw back compared to the steel mesh is a large bulky sponge that is more difficult to cover up. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Once I think there isn't any more to say on this topic, you go and add even more valuable information! 

Thanks all of you! 



.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh, there is always more... try to get light coloured foam, foam can hide a load of dirt without you being able to see it.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

And more great advice! 
Thanks!



.


----------

